# "Carry On" - Toronto Scottish Regiment (M.G.) history 1939 - 1945



## JPiels (11 Jun 2004)

Does anyone know if it is possible to purchase the book titled "Carry On - The History of the Toronto Scottish Regiment (M.G.) 1939 - 1945 by Major D.W.Grant? Copyright 1949. Thank you very much.


----------



## Michael OLeary (11 Jun 2004)

There are a couple copies listed at abebooks.com:

http://dogbert.abebooks.com/servlet/BookDetailsPL?bi=284025500

http://dogbert.abebooks.com/servlet/BookDetailsPL?bi=209254043


----------



## JPiels (15 Jun 2004)

Thank you so much Michael, that is fantastic.

J   :+)


----------

